# How am I looking brahs? (Pic) (Srs)



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

6 weeks in to a blast right now

Before blast:










Recent:



















Bit of gyno at the moment but I'll reintroduce Mast in 2 weeks and my nips will be restored.

Thoughts?


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

You are ripped, you horrible [email protected]


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Bit of gyno?

Where?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Varg said:


> Bit of gyno?
> 
> Where?


Nips look a bit off compared to usual, srs.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

+10 points for looking good. -9.5 points for using the word "brah".


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> +10 points for looking good. -9.5 points for using the word "brah".


Can I use the word fella instead?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

You don't even need to bother. Impressive in one word, though.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

DLTBB said:


> Can I use the word fella instead?


That would be perfectly fine, old chap.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Are you on a rebound?

Got a full length shot?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

look fat, lose more weight then you will be worthy of talking to us 

what cycle and diet you on?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Looking good. What's your blast, previous AAS usage etc etc


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

b0t13 said:


> look fat, lose more weight then you will be worthy of talking to us
> 
> what cycle and diet you on?


I'm trying fella.

200mg Test, 700mg Tren at the moment.

Gonna throw some Mast in soon to try up a bit.

Added Var at 100mg, Clen and T3 2 days ago to get the last tidibts of fat off me.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jalex said:


> Looking good. What's your blast, previous AAS usage etc etc


Started B+C about a year ago.

12 weeks 600mg Test E, 250mg Tren E.

16 weeks cruise 200mg Test

10 weeks 250mg Test E, 600mg Tri Tren

8 weeks cruise 200mg Test

And now I'm 6 weeks in to my current blast fella, so pretty much exactly 1 year since I started using gear.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

jesus, threads like this make me want to start pinning, i do everything BUT jab, diet training etc and the difference really is amazing compared to natty,

ive been tempted to just do 1 blast to get me where i want (in good semi-natty shape already) but everyone knows after 1 cycle you want more


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

b0t13 said:


> jesus, threads like this make me want to start pinning, i do everything BUT jab, diet training etc and the difference really is amazing compared to natty,
> 
> ive been tempted to just do 1 blast to get me where i want (in good semi-natty shape already) but everyone knows after 1 cycle you want more


I trained naturally for ages before using gear, 6 years or so. No rush.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> jesus, threads like this make me want to start pinning, i do everything BUT jab, diet training etc and the difference really is amazing compared to natty,
> 
> ive been tempted to just do 1 blast to get me where i want (in good semi-natty shape already) but everyone knows after 1 cycle you want more


It is a game changer


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Look great OP


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

@b0t13 here's when I was natural.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Looking good mate, respect. Gyno barely noticeable.

What does 'SRS' mean?

I keep seeing it in threads but have no clue what it stands for.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

The Lifter said:


> Looking good mate, respect. Gyno barely noticeable.
> 
> What does 'SRS' mean?
> 
> I keep seeing it in threads but have no clue what it stands for.


you cant be SRS about not knowing what SRS means?...


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Look shreded brah .


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

What's the difference in weight between pictures?

Looking great, what's your current height, weight BF?

What kind of diet approach do you follow, do you change it much when blasting and crusing?

How you finding the high tren low test for sides, sweats, cardio?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The Lifter said:


> Looking good mate, respect. Gyno barely noticeable.
> 
> What does 'SRS' mean?
> 
> I keep seeing it in threads but have no clue what it stands for.


suck raw sausage mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> What's the difference in weight between pictures?
> 
> Looking great, what's your current height, weight BF?
> 
> ...


Haven't weighed myself since I started blasting, I was 5'6 178lbs. My BF% right now I'd imagine is somewhere between 7 and 8%. Been eating in a small deficit to recomp, I've managed to maintain my strength in a deficit because of the Tren, flat DB press 130's for 10, DB shoulder press 100's for 10, strength has stayed the same. I don't track macros I just track protein and total calories, I've been eating around 2200 a day, my TDEE is around 2400 usually.

No sides really, my digestion feels a bit ****ty at times and a bit of acid reflux, nothing a little Zantac can't fix. Other than that I've been perfect. Libido is up despite low Test. Mood is a little blank but that's Tren for you.


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Fuark those Quads :thumbup1:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Smokey13 said:


> Fuark those Quads :thumbup1:


I recognise that Chicken_Mcfugget drawing in your avi.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Look fecking awesome op keep it up ????


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Guessing you're cutting atm then. When I saw the thread title I thought here we go, another skinny Zyzz wannabe... but I was pleasantly surprised, looking awesome mate.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Looking great. Impressive stuff, was surprised to see you don't really track macros, but clearly it's working for you.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Looking great mate


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Go back to numisc you aesthetic phag. @DLTBB


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Do u even lift brah


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

b0t13 said:


> you cant be SRS about not knowing what SRS means?...


 :lol: Just looked it up on urban dictionary.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

you look good mate sharp.but please dont use brah in any context again


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

1manarmy said:


> you look good mate sharp.but please dont use brah in any context again


Sorry fella.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Looking crazy mate, id be more than happy with that physique, until i actually achieve it then i'll want more....but we all do!

good job though man, i must try low test high tren next time round, just tren shuts me down hard find hard to recover as im finding out now...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

naturalun said:


> Looking crazy mate, id be more than happy with that physique, until i actually achieve it then i'll want more....but we all do!
> 
> good job though man, i must try low test high tren next time round, just tren shuts me down hard find hard to recover as im finding out now...


Thanks fella. Got 5 weeks left to go so hoping to look sick by the end of it.

I seem to feel better on low Test, high Tren than I do the other way around, I'm glad I don't get any of the bad Tren sides.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Need to work on your legs......

Not Srs.

Looking awesome, especially the legs.


----------



## Paxman85 (May 17, 2015)

Merlin


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Thanks fella. Got 5 weeks left to go so hoping to look sick by the end of it.
> 
> I seem to feel better on low Test, high Tren than I do the other way around, I'm glad I don't get any of the bad Tren sides.


I was on 300mg test, 300mg tren and 300mg mast.

So all equal thinking of doing 300mg test 600mg tren next time round. Might use short esters though incase it ****s me up.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Paxman85 said:


> Merlin


Aware.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Great looking physique! How long have you been training?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

GCMAX said:


> Great looking physique! How long have you been training?


Coming up to 7 years now mate.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I'm trying fella.
> 
> 200mg Test, 700mg Tren at the moment.
> 
> ...


Looking great mate what lab are you running?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> Looking great mate what lab are you running?


Been bouncing between a few even during this blast. Started with Casablanca, changed to D Hacks, PIP was too bad so grabbed some Matador and my Test is Poseidon.

Just picked up Var, Clen and T3 from D Hacks a few days ago.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

WouldgivetheD/10.............wait wut

Honestly though you look impressive


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Been bouncing between a few even during this blast. Started with Casablanca, changed to D Hacks, PIP was too bad so grabbed some Matador and my Test is Poseidon.
> 
> Just picked up Var, Clen and T3 from D Hacks a few days ago.


Great physique mate keep it up.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

9/10

Would have been 10 except for that pile of washing.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

you look like sh!t mate

wish i looked as sh!t

reps for the hard work


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> 9/10
> 
> Would have been 10 except for that pile of washing.


Will tidy it up/10.


----------



## Paxman85 (May 17, 2015)

@Yes are you Lolwut on numisc?


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> 6 weeks in to a blast right now
> 
> Before blast:
> 
> ...


Looks like the drugs work


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ryker said:


> Looks like the drugs work


Yeah?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Yeah?


Don't bite mate, leave him to it.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Yeah?


yeah you look decent when you said you were "natty" but you look bigger than 178 on aas


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Plate said:


> Don't bite mate, leave him to it.


fvck you on about?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ryker said:


> fvck you on about?


Why do you say "looks like the drugs work"? You have said it twice now.... Why don't you just say that he looks good, it makes you sound like a little kid


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Plate said:


> Why do you say "looks like the drugs work"? You have said it twice now.... Why don't you just say that he looks good, it makes you sound like a little kid


Freedom of speech!

Stop being a little bitch


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ryker said:


> Freedom of speech!
> 
> Stop being a little bitch


It takes more than just drugs to get that way that's what I am saying... Get it? Probably not.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Plate said:


> It takes more than just drugs to get that way that's what I am saying... Get it? Probably not.


It may do but not much, go to the gym regularly get on steroids you will look like that over a period of time job done.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ryker said:


> It may do but not much, go to the gym regularly get on steroids you will look like that over a period of time job done.


Lol, ignorant as ****.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Ryker said:


> It may do but not much, go to the gym regularly get on steroids you will look like that over a period of time job done.


So you don't have to follow a strict diet and have an intense workout regime including a sh*t load of c.v to get big and lean?


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

Plate said:


> So you don't have to follow a strict diet and have an intense workout regime including a sh*t load of c.v to get big and lean?


A decent diet but I wouldn't say strict, he is 178lbs he isn't huge


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Ryker said:


> A decent diet but I wouldn't say strict, he is 178lbs he isn't huge


I'm 5'6, an inch in height usually adds 7lbs in bodybuilding.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Lol, ignorant as ****.


Nah, just not deluded into thinking a decent physique like that is down to diet and hard work


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ryker said:


> Nah, just not deluded into thinking a decent physique like that is down to diet and hard work


You're speaking out of your ass, I know plenty of people who have done pretty heavy cycles and look no different to the average joe.

If it was that simple everyone who did gear and lifted abit for a few years would be walking around like Phil Heath.

You're deluded or just jealous, I reckon abit of both.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I'm 5'6, an inch in height usually adds 7lbs in bodybuilding.


F*ck it I'm done, he will figure out what synthol is soon then he won't even need to go to the gym..


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

McGuire86 said:


> You're speaking out of your ass, I know plenty of people who have done pretty heavy cycles and look no different to the average joe.
> 
> *If it was that simple everyone who did gear and lifted abit for a few years would be walking around like Phil Heath.*
> 
> You're deluded or just jealous, I reckon abit of both.


If they took the same amount as that guy then yep.

You keep convincing yourself it's anything different :bounce:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

McGuire86 said:


> You're speaking out of your ass, I know plenty of people who have done pretty heavy cycles and look no different to the average joe.
> 
> If it was that simple everyone who did gear and lifted abit for a few years would be walking around like Phil Heath.
> 
> You're deluded or just jealous, I reckon abit of both.


I think he is delusional.

A lot of people who don't know much about AAS think they can do a 12 week cycle and look like me, they think AAS will work magic on them when in reality most people will just look like a thicker version of their natural selves even after a few cycles and blasts.

This idiot thinks given the drugs and some time in the gym everybody will look like that, failing to realise that everybody's genetic response is different, some people are more prone to sides, insertions, muscle bellies, fat storage, heck even skin is important. I'm lucky to have clear and thin skin which makes my muscles look like they pop more.

I think he's just a clueless, misinformed kid who doesn't know an awful lot.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

fuarkin shredded kent


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

OP, looking fantastic, even natty™

but lets get down to brass tacks.... whats your best time on a sonic unleashed full ring run?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I think he is delusional.
> 
> A lot of people who don't know much about AAS think they can do a 12 week cycle and look like me, they think AAS will work magic on them when in reality most people will just look like a thicker version of their natural selves even after a few cycles and blasts.
> 
> ...


Thats high praise indeed, wait until you get to know him better.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Ryker said:


> It may do but not much, go to the gym regularly get on steroids you will look like that over a period of time job done.


Fcukin lol. No way in hell anyone can look like that. Gear or no gear.

Genetics, gear, diet, dedication, training.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

banzi said:


> Thats high praise indeed, wait until you get to know him better.


you are a zero in life


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I think he is delusional.
> 
> A lot of people who don't know much about AAS think they can do a 12 week cycle and look like me, they think AAS will work magic on them when in reality most people will just look like a thicker version of their natural selves even after a few cycles and blasts.
> 
> ...


There is nothing great about it, anyone can take the sh1t you have, go to the gym and look like that


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ryker said:


> There is nothing great about it, anyone can take the sh1t you have, go to the gym and look like that


then why dont you?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Fawkin joocy brah [no ****]


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Guys stop biting coz he is obviously a troll or at least a fckin pr1ck at best @Ryker


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Mirin


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Mirin


Are you a car salesman by any chance?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Are you a car salesman by any chance?


Don't get ya


----------



## Big_B_100 (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nice bro look amazing


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Are you a car salesman by any chance?


fukkin lol

Aware


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Don't get ya


There was a dude with the username BrahmaBull on another forum me and @Yes post on who used to make countless troll threads about how he is a successful car salesman who earns 10k a month but can't get women, lol.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> There was a dude with the username BrahmaBull on another forum me and @Yes post on who used to make countless troll threads about how he is a successful car salesman who earns 10k a month but can't get women, lol.


Not aware haha, guessing misc tho?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Not aware haha, guessing misc tho?


Misc and more recently NuMisc. He left though because people detectived him and found out which dealership he works at and threatened to send his post history to his boss.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Lot of hard work and discipline there OP.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Misc and more recently NuMisc. He left though because people detectived him and found out which dealership he works at and threatened to send his post history to his boss.


misc is full of beta phags nowadays

numisc is where its at


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> misc is full of beta phags nowadays
> 
> numisc is where its at


What's your user fella?


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> then why dont you?


Why the fvck would I inject myself with drugs all for vanity.

There is zero to admire about that.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Guys stop biting coz he is obviously a troll or at least a fckin pr1ck at best @Ryker


Kn0bhead


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Ryker said:


> There is nothing great about it, anyone can take the sh1t you have, go to the gym and look like that


No they can't.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

zyphy said:


> misc is full of beta phags nowadays
> 
> numisc is where its at


Seriously, old Misc is full of absolute ****s nowadays. It's the only bodybuilding forum on earth where a majority of the users will try to discredit somebody's progress because they used gear. Wake up you ****s, it's a bodybuilding forum for god's sake.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ryker said:


> Kn0bhead


Go and get your Lego out and make mummy a nice spaceship in your bedroom.

Be bed time soon so best get a move on.


----------



## I-AM (Feb 21, 2015)

ITT we have learned Ryker is a moron, and op looks great.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work @DLTBB 

Nice to see some evidence for high tren low test too!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Never actually tried low test high tren. Usually just do 1:1 ratio of it. What differences do people see from doing high test/low tren or 1:1 ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ryker said:


> you are a zero in life


I love how you put so much thought and effort into your responses.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> Never actually tried low test high tren. Usually just do 1:1 ratio of it. What differences do people see from doing high test/low tren or 1:1 ?


For me having it at this ratio means less appetite - which is good because I'm trying to get leaner. I hold less water, more separation and more vascularity. High Tren lets me maintain strength in a deficit too which is awesome.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> For me having it at this ratio means less appetite - which is good because I'm trying to get leaner. I hold less water, more separation and more vascularity. High Tren lets me maintain strength in a deficit too which is awesome.


Quite a good idea actually, I struggle to bulk on tren because it fcuks my appetite up. Don't know if I can handle the night sweats especially in middle of summer, suppose i'll burn more fat off hopefully :lol:

What doses do you use it at?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> Quite a good idea actually, I struggle to bulk on tren because it fcuks my appetite up. Don't know if I can handle the night sweats especially in middle of summer, suppose i'll burn more fat off hopefully :lol:
> 
> What doses do you use it at?


Bulking on Tren is difficult as ****, period. Especially if you run it at high doses. A few guys on NuMisc were struggling to gain a pound on 5K cals a day on Tren. I think if you're gonna bulk with Tren use it fairly low (3-400mg) alongside high Test and NPP.

I'm running 200mg Test/week and 200mg Tren EOD right now.


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Looking good mate.

:lol: at that troll matey!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

@DLTBB mirin' hard.

Just looked at the first page of the Hnnngggg thread on numisc, and now I'm sad cause I'll never have a girl who looks like any of those.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> I'm trying fella.
> 
> 200mg Test, 700mg Tren at the moment.
> 
> ...


You already look dry as fvck. You'll look awesome with some mast bro :thumb:


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Bulking on Tren is difficult as ****, period. Especially if you run it at high doses. A few guys on NuMisc were struggling to gain a pound on 5K cals a day on Tren. I think if you're gonna bulk with Tren use it fairly low (3-400mg) alongside high Test and NPP.
> 
> I'm running 200mg Test/week and 200mg Tren EOD right now.


Been using Test/NPP for this bulk and gonna use tren/test for my cut. Tried using tren for a bulk once and just didn't happen so fcuked it off lol. 200mg every day, you must be a nutter to live with!

Top legs also dude.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Bulking on Tren is difficult as ****, period. Especially if you run it at high doses. A few guys on NuMisc were struggling to gain a pound on 5K cals a day on Tren. I think if you're gonna bulk with Tren use it fairly low (3-400mg) alongside high Test and NPP.
> 
> I'm running 200mg Test/week and 200mg Tren EOD right now.


looking good mate are you running test and tren fast or slow acting mate??

also what roughly would your daily diet be if you don mind me asking mate???


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

TAFFY said:


> looking good mate are you running test and tren fast or slow acting mate??
> 
> also what roughly would your daily diet be if you don mind me asking mate???


I've been running Tri Tren which is a blend of Enanthate, Hex and Acetate.

I'm on about 2200 cals a day.

Usually granola, 250ml egg whites and a scoop of whey for breakfast ~500 cals.

Snack on grapes in work ~300 cals

Dinner is usually chicken breast, veg and rice ~500 cals

PWO meal is similar to dinner but a larger serving ~800 cals

And then another 250ml egg white and scoop of whey before bed. ~250 cals.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tom90 said:


> @DLTBB mirin' hard.
> 
> Just looked at the first page of the Hnnngggg thread on numisc, and now I'm sad cause I'll never have a girl who looks like any of those.
> 
> View attachment 172397


banzi is now a member of numisc


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I've been running Tri Tren which is a blend of Enanthate, Hex and Acetate.
> 
> I'm on about 2200 cals a day.
> 
> ...


tommy bananas incoming with a box of Poptarts.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> I've been running Tri Tren which is a blend of Enanthate, Hex and Acetate.
> 
> I'm on about 2200 cals a day.
> 
> ...


thanks mate!!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

banzi said:


> tommy bananas incoming with a box of Poptarts.


 @TommyBananas


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> For me having it at this ratio means less appetite - which is good because I'm trying to get leaner. I hold less water, more separation and more vascularity. High Tren lets me maintain strength in a deficit too which is awesome.


I found it effective at a high teen ratio for all those reasons also

However my libido crashed badly on 200mg test 600mg tren otherwise I highly rated it


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> banzi is now a member of numisc


Aha welcome fella.


----------



## Paxman85 (May 17, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> There was a dude with the username BrahmaBull on another forum me and @Yes post on who used to make countless troll threads about how he is a successful car salesman who earns 10k a month but can't get women, lol.


What the hell? I found a Brahmabull on thestudentroom.co.uk as well what the hell is going on here?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Paxman85 said:


> What the hell? I found a Brahmabull on thestudentroom.co.uk as well what the hell is going on here?


Lmao I doubt legit Dave Armenien posts on thestudentroom.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Paxman85 said:


> What the hell? I found a Brahmabull on thestudentroom.co.uk as well what the hell is going on here?


LOL haven't used that forum in aaaaaages. Used to be on there a lot :lol:


----------



## Paxman85 (May 17, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Lmao I doubt legit Dave Armenien posts on thestudentroom.


Exactly, which is what has me so puzzled, and now another brahmabull here, what are the chances of me bumping into 3 different people on 3 different forums with the same username. I think this might be a message from God


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Paxman85 said:


> Exactly, which is what has me so puzzled, and now another brahmabull here, what are the chances of me bumping into 3 different people on 3 different forums with the same username. I think this might be a message from God


I think my little brother posts on thestudentroom I bet you have spoken to eachother.


----------



## Paxman85 (May 17, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I think my little brother posts on thestudentroom I bet you have spoken to eachother.


He should start posting on numisc instead


----------



## Shoulders. (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking too strong OP!

Good job, must be well worth all the effort that you obviously put it. +1 on many comments already said except for that leech that's saying everyone can look the same on gear.

Clearly you got good genetics.

Mind sharing what routines you do? Or your best routines from the 7 years you've been at it?

Cheers


----------



## Shoulders. (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking too strong OP!

Good job, must be well worth all the effort that you obviously put it. +1 on many comments already said except for that leech that's saying everyone can look the same on gear.

Clearly you got good genetics, drive, discipline and all the rest people fail to see.

Mind sharing what routines you do? Or your best routines from the 7 years you've been at it?

Cheers


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Shoulders. said:


> Looking too strong OP!
> 
> Good job, must be well worth all the effort that you obviously put it. +1 on many comments already said except for that leech that's saying everyone can look the same on gear.
> 
> ...


At the moment I'm just running a bro split and I've found that has always gave me the most success even when I was natural, plus I actually like training like that.

Current set up is:

Arms

Legs

Chest

Back

Shoulders

Rest

Usually 4 exercises of 4 sets each per muscle. I keep reps between 6 and 12 for upper and do slightly higher volume for legs, reps are usually 12-20.

60-90 seconds rest in between sets, I just train for a good pump nowadays.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Great physique I'd have been happy with the physique you had natty keep up the good work


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bail said:


> I found it effective at a high* teen* ratio for all those reasons also
> 
> However my libido crashed badly on 200mg test 600mg tren otherwise I highly rated it


Shouldn't be crashing with all them nubile teens mate!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

And they say bro splits don't work 

Do you have a set routine each day OP or mix up the exercises?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> And they say bro splits don't work
> 
> Do you have a set routine each day OP or mix up the exercises?


Rotate exercises each session to keep things interesting.

I ****ed off heavy BB squats a few months back and started focusing on machine hack squats, machine front squats and high bar BB squats for high reps with no lockout and my legs have grown like **** from it. High volume seems to work really well for legs.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Rotate exercises each session to keep things interesting.
> 
> I ****ed off heavy BB squats a few months back and started focusing on machine hack squats, machine front squats and high bar BB squats for high reps with no lockout and my legs have grown like **** from it. High volume seems to work really well for legs.


What do you normally do for back?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Excellent physique mate, for some reason them legs don't look like they belong with your top half lol may just be the angle? Try get a full bodyshot as they are beast wheels.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Looking great mate.

What's a typical leg session for you?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Rotate exercises each session to keep things interesting.
> 
> I ****ed off heavy BB squats a few months back and started focusing on machine hack squats, machine front squats and high bar BB squats for high reps with no lockout and my legs have grown like **** from it. High volume seems to work really well for legs.


Ignore my last post just saw this.

I've dropped dead lifts and low bar squats and had good progress too. Nice one


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> What do you normally do for back?


No deads. Different variations of pull-ups and pull downs, lots of rowing movements, mainly T Bars and close grip cable rows.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

He isn't huge and you aren't *in the picture.*



Ryker said:


> A decent diet but I wouldn't say strict, he is 178lbs he isn't huge


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks Like @banzi has given him the meal plan(Minus the shake). Quite similiar



DLTBB said:


> I've been running Tri Tren which is a blend of Enanthate, Hex and Acetate.
> 
> I'm on about 2200 cals a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Looks Like @banzi has given him the meal plan(Minus the shake). Quite similiar


I've used IIFYM style diets in the past but I feel better eating bro foods.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

This statement of yours can led this thread to a different level mate:lol:



DLTBB said:


> I've used IIFYM style diets in the past but I feel better eating bro foods.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

No amount of drugs could make me look like that. You looked better natty than most people do on gear. :laugh:


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

@DLTBB looking amazing mate!

What does your diet look like from day to day mate? (rough macros)?

are you running high fat or high carbs or what? low carbs or?

thanks mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> No deads. Different variations of pull-ups and pull downs, lots of rowing movements, mainly T Bars and close grip cable rows.


This is becoming a Q&A thread lol

Do you keep workout log and chase numbers or just focus on breaking down the muscle?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

OP do you wear your lucky pants for leg day?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> This is becoming a Q&A thread lol
> 
> Do you keep workout log and chase numbers or just focus on breaking down the muscle?


I've logged this entire blast here with some examples of workouts etc.

DLTBB Blast log


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I've used IIFYM style diets in the past but I feel better eating bro foods.


das it


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Rotate exercises each session to keep things interesting.
> 
> I ****ed off heavy BB squats a few months back and started focusing on machine hack squats, machine front squats and high bar BB squats for high reps with no lockout and my legs have grown like **** from it. High volume seems to work really well for legs.


no lockout/no pause is a great way to go, keeps constant tension on the legs. burns like mad


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Are you on a rebound?
> 
> Got a full length shot?


2 questions no straight man would use together :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> jesus, threads like this make me want to start pinning, i do everything BUT jab, diet training etc and the difference really is amazing compared to natty,
> 
> ive been tempted to just do 1 blast to get me where i want (in good semi-natty shape already) but everyone knows after 1 cycle you want more


One blast :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> 6 weeks in to a blast right now
> 
> Before blast:
> 
> ...


I'll be honest mate I personally prefer the look in the first pic. Great progress tho


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I'll be honest mate I personally prefer the look in the first pic. Great progress tho


Then you don't understand what his goal is.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Then you don't understand what his goal is.


Not commented on his goal mate. Whatever he wants to get to i hope he achieves it all I said was I personally like the body size in the first pic.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

harrison180 said:


> I'll be honest mate I personally prefer the look in the first pic. Great progress tho


That's cool, I'm just trying to get lean as ****.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> That's cool, I'm just trying to get lean as ****.


I do think you look great in the other pics I wasn't implying that you didn't and clearly you have put lots of hard work in mate. In the first pic u got that 80s action hero look going on and I'd like to look like that  just personal choice mate.

Wish u all the luck in achieving your goal to what you want to look like mate


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> I've logged this entire blast here with some examples of workouts etc.
> 
> DLTBB Blast log


Make a log on here. Cba with other forums :lol:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> Make a log on here. Cba with other forums :lol:


Too late now, I'm already 6 weeks in. I'll make one here next time I blast though, I'll be on a mass gaining blast next, probably Test, Deca, Eq and low Tren.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> I do think you look great in the other pics I wasn't implying that you didn't and clearly you have put lots of hard work in mate. In the first pic u got that 80s action hero look going on and I'd like to look like that  just personal choice mate.
> 
> Wish u all the luck in achieving your goal to what you want to look like mate


I know what you mean mate, similar look I'd prefer.

More manageable as well ha ha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> I know what you mean mate, similar look I'd prefer.
> 
> More manageable as well ha ha


I like that grainy look but fvck have I got that dedication to achieve or maintain it lol


----------



## Shoulders. (Mar 25, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> At the moment I'm just running a bro split and I've found that has always gave me the most success even when I was natural, plus I actually like training like that.
> 
> Current set up is:
> 
> ...


Repped (first time I know how to do this lol)

Cheers for the response. I've never done bro split since i've gotten serious about lifting. Always full body, upper lower or PPL as that seems to 'work' for me.

Can I ask how much you lift? As I don't know if I lift heavy enough to need 6days to recover.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Shoulders. said:


> Repped (first time I know how to do this lol)
> 
> Cheers for the response. I've never done bro split since i've gotten serious about lifting. Always full body, upper lower or PPL as that seems to 'work' for me.
> 
> Can I ask how much you lift? As I don't know if I lift heavy enough to need 6days to recover.


Bench 130KG x 10

Flat DB press 60KG's x 10

DB shoulder press 45KG's x 10

Don't do Deads

With legs I train high volume now but I've BB squatted up to 170KG for 8 reps paused


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

At the end of the blast now, here's how I finished up.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Swole!


----------



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

Good stuff, looking good.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

good work, looking well.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Can u stop showing off, you making everyone look bad and bitches expect ur body now


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

b0t13 said:


> Can u stop showing off, you making everyone look bad and bitches expect ur body now


This lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks fellas I'm going on holiday on Saturday, gonna flex my **** around the pool for a week.


----------

